# Hey Everyone! <3



## haute_couture_yourself (Apr 28, 2005)

hey everyone. new here to the specktra.net forums and i'm *super* excited to be here. one more makeup-related addiction for me. haha. i've been using MAC for quite some time, but just recently got REALLY into the whole make up thing. well, here's to more make up...*cheers*


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 28, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!! I hope you enjoy yourself here!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 28, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 28, 2005)

velcome


----------



## user2 (Apr 29, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------



## Onederland (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey! I totally saw you on the MAC community on LJ!!!

YAY!

Welcome! Love us, because we love you!


----------



## haute_couture_yourself (Apr 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_Hey! I totally saw you on the MAC community on LJ!!!

YAY!

Welcome! Love us, because we love you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i've seen you too...yay!!


----------

